# Best all stainless steel thermos bottle?



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Are they pretty much all alike or are some truly better performers? I mean all stainless, double wall vacuum, not plastic or glass lined, and not insulated in some other cheaper way. I want to brew pot of coffee and have it stay hot all day. Right now I'm leaning toward getting an old Uno-Vac in pristine condition, but others like Stanley, Nissan, or Thermos and claim they are superior to anything else. Confusing. Then there are the no-name China and Korea knockoffs although I'm sure probably all thermoses are made there now. Really need somebody like Consumer Reports to actually scientifically test them under same conditions. Ideally you would think if vacuum is acheived then size of stopper and insulative value of stopper would be only difference since that is where heat transfer is going to occur. In real world there probably are performance differences not accounted for by this. Thanks.


----------



## Bob in WI (May 10, 2002)

I had a Thermos brand stainless steel bottle for many years working as a construction worker. It kept warm things warm and cold things cold. I cannot tell you how many times this bottle was dropped or knocked down, but it still always worked, and still does to this day.

There may be a better one, but I yet to find it.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Bob in WI said:


> I had a Thermos brand stainless steel bottle ....
> 
> There may be a better one, but I yet to find it.


How many different brands have you owned? See I've also heard this from Stanley owners, Nissan owners, and Uno-Vac owners. Think all these are something you buy once and it lasts a lifetime short of somebody running over it with a Mack truck or shooting it with a high power rifle. Or you marry a fussy woman who cant stand to see a dented thermos around. So if you only own one and it works adequately... how do you know its best or does it really matter as long as it does the job? Actually I used to have one of those ancient Stanleys with regular steel painted exterior and it finally rusted. It worked fine I guess. Certainly better than any of the glass lined thermoses which were lot cheaper to buy. I dont even remember tossing the Stanley since just outside was rusted, not the bottle itself, but guess my now ex did while we were married. Havent seen it in years anyway.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I got 28 years service out of my green stanley so far.


----------



## vickinell (Oct 10, 2003)

I had to get up and go check the brand. I have an L.L.Bean stainless steel thermus, made in Korea. It has a punch in lid so you don't have to unsrew the top to open it. I used it for my coffee when I taught school. I liked it so well I bought a large one for when we went on trips and a smaller one to take soup in for my lunch at school.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

DH used to be an over the road or longhaul trucker. He used several different brands but stuck with a green Stanley for the last several years til it died in a truck wreck that thank God he was spared in. I went looking for a new Stanley to replace old green. Couldn't find one so I got the all stainless version of Stanley. DH says he can fill up with coffee in the evening and it will still be hot for breakfast. Sounds good enough to me. I know the old green one didn't preform that well.

Life is good!    
Halo


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

Tis an excellent question, I have a 2 quart Stanley about 10 years old, a 1 litre nissan medium mouth about 7 years old, a Thermos brand 1 litre about 17 years old. 
I had a uno-vac that was old when i bought it at a yard sale 20 years ago, sold it in another yard sale about 5 years back [replaced it with the nissan] to keep anything warm for any length of time i used a pair of old poly propolene socks on it and used the coffee out it first during the day... the whole unit outside was stainless, and would be toasty warm not to long after the boiling coffee was placed inside.... the vaccum seal probably was not proper on it although when submursed it never gained any water inside.

The 2 quart stanley was purchased because my mother worked at a hardware store and could get it for cost [then $35] instead of retail of $55, thought it would replace 2 - 1 liter/quart bottles.... wrong.... coffe stays hot, but as it is drank, the remaining coffee gets cooler and over 8 hours for the going home drink of coffe at the end of the day is luke warm. Mom bought 3 of those, and 2 of the 3 were that way, the other one held a few degrees better... of course she sold that one cause dad and i did not need 3 units!!!! A friend had one fall off his back hoe, and 3 days later it was just as hot as it was the day he buried it [found it when he was back filling the ditch] again showing that if insulation is added, it holds heat longer.

The nissan was purchased actually for taking soup out overnight on hound hunts, when I figgered out that noodles swell larger if left over night, i did not use noodle soup in it again.... however it holds heat the best of all the jugs I have, the lid on this model has a problem, it is not a one piece and it pops apart for cleaning, and has an additional pour spout screw in lid, if the lids do not fit just right it pops apart when tightening them down.... and of course mine is warped but that has not affected its preformance in retaining heat..... I chose it over the wider mouth stanley at the time because of the additional pour spout even though it was to be a soup jug.

The thermos jug was a gift, and still holds heat better than the big stanley 2 quart, the Thermos has a lift out pour tab, that can be pulled apart and washed when it starts to leak, I generally do not use it and just unscrew the lid to pour, from fear of breaking the tab off or wearing it out... which is probably unfounded but a person ever knows. 

The cup that came with the Thermos actually is the biggest of all the units, with the uno-vac being a close second followed by the nissan. The stanley cup is the small traditional looking cup ..... i should say i hardly ever use any of the cups except for holding in heat, i have a stanley/alladin [could be prejudice here] insulated "go" cup ive had for about 10 years... gets washed once a year unless wife finds it sooner, and then it tastes bad [like soap] for a month.

So in answer as to which is best, from my limited experience with only one of each, I have to say over all the Thermos has held best, And i know of people who hav had the 1 quart Stanleys that wore the cup out and the units still hold heat better than the 2 quart models.

And i still want to try the 1 litre Stanley wide mouth for rice cooking and such www.kurtsaxon.com <---- site you suggested a couple years back... and the reasoning behind the wide mouth is that a spoon can get into one of those easier.... i still think heat loss might be a problem with the wider mouth as they are only plastic/nylon construction for the lids. and at $20 +/- it really would not be a bad investment and problably could be sold for at least half at a yard sale ifin it didnt work out.

The "stop and robs" around here have stainless pump pots that see to keep the coffee hot, and are larger, can be purchased at resaurant supply houses, do not know anything of the cost except that usually the cost of commercial equipment is somewhat higher than consumer units.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Dave said:


> Another vote for the green Stanley. I fill mine with hot water, let it set a few minutes, then dump it out and put the coffee in. Pre-heating adds a few hours to the time it'll stay steaming hot.


Only one Ive used is the stanley.I like it,sure is durable,mine is 15 years old,but i dont use it a lot anymore.Seems very well built.
BooBoo


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Took quick look for my old stanley in storage shed yesterday, but figure its long gone or if it isnt, I'd rather buy another thermos than dig deep looking for it. 

Thanks all, but Blu3duk, you come closest by far to having wide experience with thermoses. And from your description, I glean two things, first thermoses vary quite a bit individually within a brand and model, meaning brand probably doesnt mean alot. Second, small mouth one liter are probably more efficient than any 2 liter. Yes I also been thinking about the thermos cooking ala Kurt Saxon. And he said the small mouth is more efficient despite being pain in rear to get food out and to clean it. Sure wish there was a super efficient large mouth thermos. As I said in first post, the weakness in any thermos that has a good vacuum bottle is heat transfer through the stopper/neck. Bigger the stopper, the faster the transfer. And I agree with your prognossis that the individual uno-vac that you got hold of didnt have good vacuum. They were small manufacturer, gone I'm sure, but had a loyal following and as I said, some swore by them as the best. I'd toss any thermos that got warm on outside quickly after filling.


----------



## j.r. guerra in s. tx. (May 10, 2002)

I've only had four differnent thermos bottles in my life, and aside from a leaky Stanley I bought in a yard sale ($2 - j.r., you was had  ), all performed to spec. Isn't nothing like getting up a 4:30 a.m. in deer camp and getting a hot cup of coffee right from your sleeping bag.  

I like that cooking with thermos method - saves a bunch of time, both preparing in morning and not having to make a fire later on to cook with. Oatmeal is my favored dish for this. To clean in the field, a cup of water and a hand full of clean rocks rocked gently back and forth to scrub for a minute or so, and empty out.


----------



## fin29 (Jun 4, 2003)

vickinell said:


> I had to get up and go check the brand. I have an L.L.Bean stainless steel thermus, made in Korea. It has a punch in lid so you don't have to unsrew the top to open it. I used it for my coffee when I taught school. I liked it so well I bought a large one for when we went on trips and a smaller one to take soup in for my lunch at school.


I agree with vickinell-I forgot my LL Bean thermos in the car, and three days later, the coffee was still very warm. Mine came with a big cover to use as a mug, as well as a little white plastic bowl that fit inside it, in case you wanted to share.
Biggest bonus-if it ever breaks, even if your great-grandson runs over it with his first car 50 years from now, LL Bean will replace it, no questions asked.


----------



## BCR (Jun 24, 2002)

Hermitjohn, campmor.com aften has several brands in several styles for decent prices, including Nissan and Thermos.

That said, I have a Stanley green which is fine for my purposes. But I think it is heavy and awkward sometimes. I am thinking of buying a different brand and sized bottle to make it easier for me to drag around with me when walking.


----------



## MelissaW (Jun 18, 2003)

I vote for the LLBean thermos too. We take ours camping, and when I dump out the coffee on Sunday night, it is still warm. Ours must be ten years old, and it still looks good and works great.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Found the perfect "cooking" thermos. Its a Zojirushi 1.5 liter WIDE MOUTH (model: sf-bae15) that still holds food that started out boiling to 135'F after 24 hours. Thats few degrees higher than 1 liter narrow mouth Nissan (for all practical purposes, about same temperature retention) according to CoffeeMarias.com that sells both. Just stumbled on these when looking up some coffee info. How come the other sites dont give useful info like this?. Did I mention this is a WIDE MOUTH thermos? Not horrible price new at $40 plus shipping although slim to none chance of finding a used one cheap.

Ok, cheapest total delivered price I could find is $36.01 at everythinghome.com if anybody is interested. Isnt the internet wonderful? A wide mouth thermos as efficient as narrow mouth is going to get me to try it at that price. Dang, I wanted to find quality used thermos in good shape for around $14 or less delivered price.


----------



## Oregonsparkie (Sep 3, 2003)

One thing to remember on any thermos is to preheat or precool the thermos prior to placeing anything in it. If you want it hot then put the hottest water you can get and fill the thermos, leave the top off and let it sit for about 10 minutes. This will keep things hotter - longer. Do the same for cold, just use ice water if you want to keep liquids colder.


----------



## BCR (Jun 24, 2002)

Hermitjohn-maybe you'd feel better if you ran the numbers. As you are probably good at making things last this figure will be much higher, for guesstimating, figure a useful life of 5 years (what most warranties seem to be). Let's say you use it 50 weeks a year, 3 times a week (150 times in a year X 5 years= 750 times). At $40 for 750 happy uses, that's under 6 cents a use. Now is it worth it? I think it will last longer than that.

Check out some well written reviews about the Nissan products on Amazon. Lots of good input there.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2004)

My Stanley with the corroding base is still going strong, but as someone mentioned, the weak point will always be the opening, size-wise, or the cap is not sturdy enough after repeated twisting on and off. I'm sure many of the steel ones that start to go would be fixed with a new cap.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

OK a 1.5 litre vaccum bottle for $40 pequed my interest....... http://www.sweetmarias.com/prod.travelmugs-bottles.shtml was actually where i found it...... perhaps HJ was hiding the fact of where to git one cause he was figgering on cornering the market to hisself!!!!! <-----joke I say that was joke, put down that thar machete!

I shall have to ask the misses if i can can have one of these..... and one of those.... and some of them coffee beans too!!! [hot air popcorn popper works for roasting coffee beans on the frugal scale]

William


----------



## Bretar (May 5, 2004)

Bought a Stanley in '77, sold it today in a yard sale. Kept coffee hot for at least eight hours, just stopped being able to get the bottom clean.

Had one of my forklift operators run over his, he used it for the rest of the week with no problems other than ribbing from the crew.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Blu3duk said:


> OK a 1.5 litre vaccum bottle for $40 pequed my interest....... http://www.sweetmarias.com/prod.travelmugs-bottles.shtml was actually where i found it...... perhaps HJ was hiding the fact of where to git one cause he was figgering on cornering the market to hisself!!!!! <-----joke I say that was joke, put down that thar machete!
> 
> I shall have to ask the misses if i can can have one of these..... and one of those.... and some of them coffee beans too!!! [hot air popcorn popper works for roasting coffee beans on the frugal scale]
> 
> William


Here is link to where I ordered my same thing for a total delivered price of $36: http://www.everythinghome.com/zosft...kw=Zojirushi+SF-BAE15+Tuff+Wide+Vacuum+Bottle

By way ebay is cheapest place to get quality green coffee beans although if you can stomach the S&H, Marias is good place to deal with to buy pound of few varieties to try. If you order from them try their cheapo pound of coffee you are not suppose to like. Actually when I ordered, this coffee was "ye olde coffee" some Honduran premium coffee past its prime. I thought it wasnt bad and would have ordered more at cheap price they offered it but they limit you to 1 pound.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Here is another site offering the Zojirushi 1.5 liter thermo:

http://zojirushi.wowshopper.com/htm-pages/stainless-steel-vacuum-bottles-tuff-wide.htm

This place is offering it for flat $37 and free shipping for limited time on all vacuum bottles. A buck more total than I paid at other place, but this might be good deal if shipping at other place for you is more than it was for me.


----------



## Oilpatch197 (Apr 18, 2004)

I got a Question about thermos, it says, "don't use carbonated beberages in container"

What happens when you do put a carb. beverage in a thermos?????

Does it blow up or somthing?


----------



## Oilpatch197 (Apr 18, 2004)

Oilpatch197 said:


> I got a Question about thermos, it says, "don't use carbonated beberages in container"
> 
> What happens when you do put a carb. beverage in a thermos?????
> 
> Does it blow up or somthing?



BUMP


----------



## edjewcollins (Jun 20, 2003)

My Stanley Alladin has been run over by may Blazer and dropped more times than I can count, worth every penny and I have the $50 1/2 gallon model.

Ed


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Oilpatch -- I imagine the lid will explode in your face when you open it, if you shake it much.

I noticed on the Zojirushis that they all have teflon interiors -- not a good choice if you need to clean it out with sand or clean pebbles in the woods.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

snoozy said:


> I noticed on the Zojirushis that they all have teflon interiors -- not a good choice if you need to clean it out with sand or clean pebbles in the woods.


Most places dont carry all Zojirushi models. I ran across some sites with non-teflon versions (little cheaper). Tell truth I didnt pay any attention to whether one I ordered was or wasnt teflon coated. Figure unlike teflon pans, this thermos is all stainless so if teflon peels no big deal. Just got phone line fixed once again this morning (could connect only once in a while for couple minutes at a time over weekend). But was looking and ran across Eddie Bauer wide mouth thermos. It sort of looks like Zojirushi, so am wondering.


----------



## pcdreams (Sep 13, 2003)

I got two at walmart. think they are called Ozark Trail. 

Anyway I can put hot coco in it and 2 days later its still steaming (course I'm not sure it would be a good idea to drink it after that long )

best $12 (each) I've spent in a while..


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Ok, have my zojirushi thermos, and also picked up a used Eddie Bauer wide mouth quart thermos off ebay for cheap. 

Havent tried the zojirushi, its a might bigger than I really needed although should be great to cook food in ala kurtsaxon.com. I am using the Eddie Bauer for coffee this morning. Running into law of diminishing return. First its 4 cup thermos and my coffee pot makes three cup. Thus some air to start with. Ok, after first cup coffee, its only half full, and after second cup, there is far more air than coffee. Air doesnt hold heat. Just after couple hours that last cup coffee is luke warm. But at least it is warm. Also outside of EB thermos is not warm, but the plastic plug is. Grrr... By way this EB is either an older Zojirushi design under private label or a very close knockoff. So-much for Japanese name items, both thermoses were made in Thailand. I guess for piping hot coffee used throughout the day, have to have a dozen one cup thermoses all full and used completely at one sitting. 

Will get out bigger coffee pot tomorrow and try the Zojirushi. I'll even properly preheat it. Guess I could just fill it now with boiling water and see how well it keeps heat until this evening. Maybe throw in some lentils to cook.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

On my way with thermos cooking experiments. Not sure about space to allow for expansion so picked diced potatoes and lentils and some flax seed for good measure. Those things dont expand as much as some things as they cook. Using both thermoses. See how it works. That zojirushi is slick design. Makes a sort of vacuum seal. Probably work fine for this, just not for coffee used throughout the day. Cool air entering when hot liquid poured out doesnt allow remaining coffee to stay hot. Probably stay hot all day if you didnt open it all day.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2004)

Not a scientific test, but I have the two quart all stainless Stanley.

The water from my water heater comes out of the tap at 130 degrees F. I filled the bottle without first pre-heating then capped it up. Sat on my kitchen counter unopened for two days where the temperature stayed between 70-80. Opened it up at about forty eight hours and the water was still warm enough that had it been coffee it would have been pleasant to drink.

Now, if I had been opening and closing it to pour out eight ounces or so of coffee at a time the last sixteen to twenty four ounces would probably have been only lukewarm. I think that will be a problem with any two quart vacuum bottle because you're letting cool air in and hot liquid out each time you open and pour.

.....Alan.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Results. I preheated the thermoses. I put uncooked food in thermoses around noon yesterday, then filled with boiling water. Opened them last evening. EB 1 qt thermos contents warm enough for warm meal, food mostly cooked but not going to cook further in thermos. I put it in bowl in microwave for 4 more minutes and it was done. Zojirushi contents still very hot, so I left them without tasting. Fully cooked and still hot this morning. Zojirushi is definitely nice thermos, and works fine for the kurtsaxon.com type thermos cooking. I still wonder about what difference is. The thermoses look about same. The Z stopper does seem to create a slight vacuum seal which EB doesnt. The Z keeps food hot much longer. Even without using a thermometer to do exact test, I'd say they were honest in their claims of 6 hour and 24 hour heat retention (I put lid back on and will leave it until noon today just to be sure). Remember this is a wide mouth thermos which as a class generally dont hold heat as well as traditional narrow mouth coffee thermos. This Zojirushi does though and wide mouth is so much nicer to clean and work with.


----------



## Oilpatch197 (Apr 18, 2004)

mmmmm! Put Spagetti "o's" in the thermos, Should keep the food hot.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Oilpatch197 said:


> mmmmm! Put Spagetti "o's" in the thermos, Should keep the food hot.



Sorry, but for some of us, puberty ended any tolerance for canned spaggetti. Hormones must switch off the gene for little spaggetti o's.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

one of the older American made ones, especially a Stanley. I own several (my wife says too many, I use 'em for deer camp) that I've picked up at rummage sales and the like over the years (I can't believe people sell these for a buck or two). Cleaning them up is a snap, all I do is put a tablespoon of baking soda in the bottle and them fill with boiling water. Let it set for a half hour or so and then clean normally (make sure you completely rinse out any soap (yuck).

I have UNO-VAC's, Stanley's, King-Seeley Thermos' and I owned an Aladdin (which will lead me into a story, later). All are great at keeping things hot if they have been properly tempered (put in boiling water into the thermos 5-10 minutes before use). That is the key to peak thermal effeciency. If it gets warm on the outside, the vacuum seal is shot. Under the bottom cap is a copper tube that they use to suck the air out and then is crimped. I suppose that crimp sometimes fails.

The UNO-VAC and the older Stanleys are the most indestructable, due to their use of a metal cup, the plastic ones can be broken in a fall.

I would recommend that you pick up an older Stanley and here is why. UNO-VAC went out of business in 1986. King-Seeley went out in the early 90's and the Thermos name was bought up by Nissan. Stanley stopped making their bottles in the USA in 2002 and they are now made in China (thanks Wal Mart  , et al), BUT Stanley has a LIFETIME WARRANTY and it extends to the older ones, which leads me to my story.

I bought an Aladdin thermos at a rummage sale for $2.00. It looked like the Classic Stanley except for a plastic bottom cap, plastic cup (which was missing) and used the older #11 stopper. I put some hot cocoa in it for a hunting trip, the outside of the bottle was warm within minutes and the cocoa was luke warm in 2 hours (the vacuum seal was shot). I took the bottle home and called Stanley's 800 number to see if it was covered. The customer service lady told me that Stanley has a lifetime warranty, but the Aladdin only has a five year warranty and mine ran out two years ago. Then she said to go ahead and send the bottle in and they will look at it. Spent $7.00 to ship it into them (minus the stopper, I could use it for another bottle). A couple weeks later I received a BRAND NEW Stanley (not an Aladdin) thermos with the pour-thru stopper and a cup. I was a happy camper, to say the least. :dance: 


Share the Love,

Diamondtim


----------



## Quint (Nov 12, 2004)

HermitJohn said:


> Sorry, but for some of us, puberty ended any tolerance for canned spaggetti. Hormones must switch off the gene for little spaggetti o's.


lol. Not for me they didn't. I've been a fan of those little pasta rings in overly sweet tomato sauce since I was a youngster and I still enjoy them. During some of my po and broke living in my car college years they made up a substantial portion of my diet. Much of the time they would be eaten cold. I still take them on camping trips. I wouldn't know how to camp without at least a can or two of spaghetti-o's and maybe a can of dinty moore beef stew. 

My pantry isn't full unless I have plentiful supply of spaghetti-o's in plain, with franks and with meatballs. Which one I prefer depends on my mood. 

I had a very good Stanley stainless steel thermos that had the painted exterior. A light gold color. It is somewhere on the bottom of the Mississippi in a black backpack along with a couple of other items. Our duck boat took on water and sank underneath us when a storm blew in. If someone happens to find it be sure to let me know. I wouldn't sample the hot chocolate inside however.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Quint said:


> lol. Not for me they didn't. I've been a fan of those little pasta rings in overly sweet tomato sauce since I was a youngster and I still enjoy them. During some of my po and broke living in my car college years they made up a substantial portion of my diet. Much of the time they would be eaten cold. I still take them on camping trips. I wouldn't know how to camp without at least a can or two of spaghetti-o's and maybe a can of dinty moore beef stew.
> 
> My pantry isn't full unless I have plentiful supply of spaghetti-o's in plain, with franks and with meatballs. Which one I prefer depends on my mood.
> 
> I had a very good Stanley stainless steel thermos that had the painted exterior. A light gold color. It is somewhere on the bottom of the Mississippi in a black backpack along with a couple of other items. Our duck boat took on water and sank underneath us when a storm blew in. If someone happens to find it be sure to let me know. I wouldn't sample the hot chocolate inside however.


The hot chocolate is likely still hot. :haha: 

Share the Love,

Diamondtim


----------



## wy0mn (Sep 18, 2003)

I've had Stanleys and now a Nissan.
I have to agree with blu3duk when he said of the Nissan, "however it holds heat the best of all the jugs I have".
The lid/cup is the weak point, even in the model I have. His had the spout, mine does not. Mine dropped from a height of maybe 3' and the cup became three separate entities. (Neither hot glue nor loktite will hold it together.) But I've been replacing Stanley cups all my life too.
I think a person could engineer a better cup for these blue collar friends of ours.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm suprised that more people aren't using these thermos bottles. I guess it is easier to go to the fancy coffee house, fast food joint or vending machine than carrying your "home brew" with you.

I've looked at the "bullet" style thermos bottles, and I could be wrong, but they look as though they couldn't handle a drop off of a desktop. I know that a uno-vac can! In fact, when I bought my original uno-vac in '79 or '80, a construction worker, who was in the store aisle with me, said he has seen that particular bottle fall from two stories up on a work site and other than the dent, worked the same as before.

BTW, if you lose the stopper on a uno-vac, a #18 or #20 cork will replace it. Just bring your bottle to a good hardware store or wine making supply shop.

Share the Love,

Diamondtim


----------



## jeannie242 (Nov 5, 2004)

The Green Stanley is the one My Dad and husband use and have used the same one for years. They also preheat it with hot water, They swear by this but I have used one with out preheating and it was wonderful. They have both had theirs over 10- 12 years.
Thanks Jeannie


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi All,

Just found another Uno-Vac at a rummage sale and bought it for a quarter.

I guess, I'm addicted. :haha: 

Share the Love,

Diamondtim


----------



## Laurenp (Jan 22, 2021)

I stopped using our beloved vintage Thermos after reading these disturbing findings;
“Vintage Maxwell House Thermos: 2,034 ppm Lead, 26 Cadmium, 249 Arsenic, 42 Antimony & that's just in the CUP!*”*
YIKES! Just 90ppm of lead is unsafe for children...
The author used tested with an XRF instrument on a Thermos brand Maxwell House coffee Thermos (vintage, yard sale find). See the results for yourself…

Vintage Maxwell House Thermos: 2,034 ppm Lead, 26 Cadmium, 249 Arsenic, 42 Antimony & that's just in the CUP! - Lead Safe Mama


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

Up to a 17 year old zombie thread. They never die!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

clickbait


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

When this thread was started my hair wasn’t gray yet.


----------

